# I'm normally so healthy D: Fitness Journal.



## BloodMittens (Oct 18, 2007)

Lately I have been going in a rut with my eating habits and gained 10lbs D: Horrrrrrible! So I've decided to try out a fitness journal. I'm not going to state my weight, because I'm embarrassed and sad because of it. 

So back to my old plan that LOST me the 10lbs in the first place!!!

Goals:
To weigh less
To be more confident and not so ugh about my weight

Fitness Log:
I will write on here everyday what I do, how I do it and then at the end of the week I will weight myself and note how much I weigh in at. Right now, my weight is going to be 0, if I go up it will go up too like 5 saying how much I've gained. When I lose, I will write like this -5. Easier than giving out my real weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Healthy Eating:
No snacked after 9pm. 
No chips.
No chip-dip.
Eat more veggies than I already do D:
NOOOOOO FAST FOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!! D: NONE! ZIP! NADDA! NOI! HACHI!
NOOOOOO SODA! Water, Tea & Juice only!
Starbucks Frappiccino = Meal
Yogurt = Good
No Chinese (cries)
Eat more fish. No meat (I'm a vegetarian ;D )

Workout Times & Activities:
Go to Lifetime:
Tuesday - Elliptical 20 minutes
               Bike - 15 minutes
              Arms + Back - 30 minutes
Thursday - Elliptical - 20 minutes
               Bike - 15 minutes
               Legs + Chest + Butt - 40 minutes
Sunday -  Elliptical - 30 minutes
              Bike - 20 minutes


Back to my routine ;D Let's hope it works, I'm gonna go in my basement to the treadmill, I don't count my walking in the mall for workouts.

OCTOBER 18th 2007:

Breakfast:
Balance Bar - 210 calories
16oz Green Tea - 0 calories

Snack:
Kudos Bar - 100 calories
16oz Green Tea - 0 cals

Lunch:
Ravioli Kid's Lunch - 190 calories
Little Snacky Cheese Dippers - 60 calories
Rice Cake Plain - 35 calories
16oz Green Tea - 0 cals

Dinner: Oh gawd.
Chinese Food - I don't know... 200000000 calories? Well... a lot none the less. But that's all I ate for dinner.

Workout:
Treadmill for 15 minutes.


----------

